# indoor comet



## goldseverum109 (Mar 7, 2007)

i love comets, i dont know why, i just like the way they look, i was wondering what you all thought would be the proper tank size to facilitate 2 pond comets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

very large. More than 100 gallons.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

i'd say a 150 would be in order.


----------



## Herby Canopy (Mar 17, 2008)

Gourami Swami said:


> i'd say a 150 would be in order.



My God...please tell my that you can put other fish in there too. Who would pay that much money for a tank just to hold two fish...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, I dunno..somebody who cares about their well-being, maybe?

By the way, I have 3 year-old comet about 14 inches long.


----------



## Herby Canopy (Mar 17, 2008)

1000 dollars on a tank for 2 goldfish...on top of the cost of all the water, heating, lighting, food, filter...who needs kids at this price...lol. I am starting to see that having fish is not cheap by any means.

BTW could you put other fish in that tank or just the two comets?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, you can. Just make sure they're very small ones in comparison.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I keep 1 small comet with my fancy goldfish and he's about 2 inches long. I have had this comet for several months and he has about doubled in size already. When he outgrows the tank I will put him in a pond.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

My comets use the full 1800 gallons in their pond. 

They get very large and are very active.


----------

